# حلقة بحث عن المعالجات الحرارية (thermal treatments)



## abfres (31 أكتوبر 2008)

مرحبا يا جماعة........انا جديد بمنتدى المهندسين العرب...و بيشرفني انضم الكن
انا نص مهندس (سنة ثالثة) هندسة صناعية بجامعة حلب-سورية
في عندي مشروع او حلقة بحث عن موضوع المعالجات الحرارية
يللي بيحكي عن العمليات الحرارية التي يتم تطبيقها على المعادن بشكل عام و الحديد بشكل خاص لتغيير الخواص الميكانيكية و الفيزيائية (تقسية - تخمير.....الخ)
بحثت كتير بالنت و ما لقيت
و جاي اطلب يللي عندو مواقع ممكن تفيدني بهالموضوع بكون مشكوركم كتير


----------



## صناعي1 (1 نوفمبر 2008)

اليك هذه الروابط
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heat_treatment

http://www.azom.com/details.asp?articleid=1141

http://www.engineersedge.com/heat_treat.htm

أتمنى ان تجد الفائدة


----------



## abfres (1 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا أخي الكريم
المواقع فادتني جدا.......بس لسا بدي تعمق اكبر بالموضوع......يعني اذا في مع الصور
حتى لو في بالعربي بيكون احسن لأنو بيريحني من الترجمة
مشكور جدا


----------



## صناعي1 (2 نوفمبر 2008)

http://www.angelfire.com/stars5/group0/2.htm


----------



## magdy nasr (4 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته انا احوكم مجدى نصر مهندس ميكانيكا وكنت عاوز اعمل مشروع عن المعالجه الحراريه بتوسع اكتر من الموجود ارجو المساعده:77::77::77:


----------



## booody86 (10 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراااااااا


----------



## booody86 (10 نوفمبر 2009)

thnxxxxxxx


----------



## realsmart (29 مارس 2010)

مشكورين على المعلومات


----------



## ahmed whba (21 مايو 2010)

مشكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد حميد هليل (27 مايو 2010)

عايز شرح مفصل عن المعاملات الحرارية اذا امكن لان جدا محتاجة


----------



## abdalhamed khirall (11 فبراير 2012)

Eng Abdalhamed
ارجوا المساعده محتاح دراسه تفصيليه لمعمل المعالجات الحراريه ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ayde.sy (20 يناير 2013)

شكرا صديقي


----------



## رياض فن (31 يناير 2013)

لو سمحتم من يمدنا بدراسة تفصيلية عن المعالجة الحرارية


----------



## شوارعي (8 يونيو 2013)

حبذا تفيدونا
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

